# Looking for a good 88 key keyboard/digital piano



## porrasm (Sep 21, 2019)

I currently have a Casio CDP-130 and the feel is not good enough. Also there is MIDI delay which my secondary keyboard does not have (so it's a keyboard issue).

I'm looking for a new keyboard with the price range of around 500€. My priorities are a realistic playing experience and low latency since I will only be using it as a MIDI controller.

I'm currently eyeing the Studiologic S88 Studio. IIRC it has a Fatar keybed. I've no idea which keybed is good for playing so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Rob (Sep 21, 2019)

I have a Roland fp10 for gigging and for playing piano tracks in Cubase and I'm pretty happy. Touch feels great, probably the best I found in many years, escapement really works... very inexpensive, around 400€. Onboard piano sounds aren't bad either, but don't use them. Usb connection works flawlessly... try one if you can


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Sep 21, 2019)

Rob said:


> I have a Roland fp10 for gigging and for playing piano tracks in Cubase and I'm pretty happy. Touch feels great, probably the best I found in many years, escapement really works... very inexpensive, around 400€. Onboard piano sounds aren't bad either, but don't use them. Usb connection works flawlessly... try one if you can



Hey man,

I'm glad I saw your post as I'm close to buying the FP-10 due to its price. 

But here's the thing, I have just returned a Yamaha P45 because when I had it connected via USB to use in my DAW with my piano VSTs, its response was very limited. I would have to slam the keys to get anywhere near a top velocity and after some research I found that other people had the same experience.

So, do you find the FP-10 doesn't have this problem? I really don't want to have to return another piano, lol.


----------



## Rob (Sep 21, 2019)

no problem with velocity response, as you have 6 key touch curves, from very light, where you easily reach vel127 to super heavy. Me, as a pianist, I like to have to really dig into the key to get ff because that's how a real piano reacts, but in the studio of course you might have different needs... best thing is to try one, but I think you won't be disappointed.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 21, 2019)

Also check out the Casio PX5S or the PX3S used.
Very playable and so skinny it surprises me.
But by all means where ever you check out the Roland they should have one of PX5S.
The PX3S lacks advanced controllers features. But go for 300 used on CL,EB, etc.
The reason Roland and Yamahas are cheap now is because of Casio.
We love that competition.


----------



## porrasm (Sep 21, 2019)

Rob said:


> I have a Roland fp10 for gigging and for playing piano tracks in Cubase and I'm pretty happy. Touch feels great, probably the best I found in many years, escapement really works... very inexpensive, around 400€. Onboard piano sounds aren't bad either, but don't use them. Usb connection works flawlessly... try one if you can


I have a Roland Juno-G as a secondary keyboard which apart from a broken screen works like a charm. Roland seems like a quality option so I'll definitely check out the FP 10.


----------

